# The life-changing power of words : Kristin Rivas at TedxRainier



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Someone posted this video recently in a thread they have since deleted, but it struck a chord with me so I wanted to re-post it. It was what she was saying after about 12 minutes in, about how the mind can interpret memories as events happening now, when actually the past doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Phantasm, I was trying to believe this since I first saw it. But I couldn't. My mind was always treating memories as real as reality, even more real, in particular since my DPDR became more prominent three years ago.

It was such an important trait of how my mind worked - treating memories in non-linear way, but rather as nodes within a mesh, playing them simultaneously over and over again - that I even did my PhD with that premise in mind. It is extraordinary, even hilarious now that I think about all that theoretical work that I did, not being aware all along that what I have been basically creating was a model of how my mind works . It is mind-blowing, tbh.

I do not feel DPd for the last three days. And only now I can actually truly appreciate and believe what Kristin is saying in this TED talk. Only now I can see that I could not let go of my memories - probably because that would mean finally dealing with them, finding a resolution, or storing them away, all of which I found too painful to do. And that was stealing from me the feeling of reality in the present.

Yeah, just wanted to say that...thank you for posting this.

A.


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

AnnaGiulia said:


> It was such an important trait of how my mind worked - treating memories in non-linear way, but rather as nodes within a mesh, playing them simultaneously over and over again


This is so interesting. treating memories in non-linear way..

Thanks for sharing this.

I might go back to the video when I feel like I can watch it, and share my thoughts. Thanks for sharing, Phantasm.


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

What is Kristen’s last name??


----------

